# Ducato Clutch Pedal



## bobj808 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, I wonder if anyone else has had this issue and maybe give a pointer to a solution. I have a low mileage 2009 Ducato 2.3 motorhome. I was travelling last weekend when the clutch lever decided to stop returning up when changing gear - I had to keep hooking it up with my foot - but all the gears including reverse were easy to get with no crunching although I had to push the lever right down to the floor. It cured itself for a wee while then did it the odd time I was returning home. I suspect the master cylinder has a problem but looking for suggestions if anyone has experienced this. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## bartman (Oct 26, 2017)

A mate of mine had exactly the same problem with his Ducato. I'm fairly sure it was the slave cylinder at fault, it wasn't an expensive repair I think.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a 09 2.3 and had exactly the same happened to me. It got worse until eventually the clutch wouldn't work. It was the slave cylinder seals that had failed. it has to have the gearbox removed and new clutch fitted as the fluid had contaminated the clutch. NOT a cheap fix. Hopefully yours is something else. If it is the same do it sooner rather than later you might save on clutch parts.
At the time mine was a low mileage van as well. I don't think they like standing not been used. If the same as mine you will do well to get away with £1000. It all depends which slave is fitted some are outside the bell housing I believe which makes for a easy fix.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/42226-no-clutch.html?highlight=No+Clutch


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 26, 2017)

Jeepers creepers, not what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the replies, I better get it seen to pronto. Bob.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 26, 2017)

Keep us posted let us know how you go on. Hopefully something else.


----------



## bartman (Oct 26, 2017)

Good luck with it - you might find this link to another forum of use, particularly the post from Euroserve who service Ducatos commercially. It seems the slave cylinder is outside the gearbox unlike some other vehicles and replacement may be fairly easy as long as there is no reason to replace the clutch due to contamination.
The new slave cylinder itself is apparently very cheap.
fiat clutch pedal | Motorhome Matters | Motorhomes Forum


----------



## dieseldave (Oct 26, 2017)

*Diesel Dave*



bobj808 said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone else has had this issue and maybe give a pointer to a solution. I have a low mileage 2009 Ducato 2.3 motorhome. I was travelling last weekend when the clutch lever decided to stop returning up when changing gear - I had to keep hooking it up with my foot - but all the gears including reverse were easy to get with no crunching although I had to push the lever right down to the floor. It cured itself for a wee while then did it the odd time I was returning home. I suspect the master cylinder has a problem but looking for suggestions if anyone has experienced this. Thanks, Bob.


Hi yes i have a 2007 low mileage peugeot based M/H and this does the same periodically, but not enough to bother me really. you are probably right it is a master cylinder fault.


----------



## runnach (Oct 26, 2017)

my 2002 ducato  the clutch pedal itself broke. pedal replacement is cheap, but a swine of a job to replace.( pedal is plastic)

LHD models clutch linkage direct line to the gearbox, RHD routed via Aberdeen giving friction and issues to the gearbox hopefully that's all it is on the cheap fix stakes.

Old Arthur helped me with mine ,it was a bar steward of a job 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 26, 2017)

bartman said:


> Good luck with it - you might find this link to another forum of use, particularly the post from Euroserve who service Ducatos commercially. It seems the slave cylinder is outside the gearbox unlike some other vehicles and replacement may be fairly easy as long as there is no reason to replace the clutch due to contamination.
> The new slave cylinder itself is apparently very cheap.
> fiat clutch pedal | Motorhome Matters | Motorhomes Forum



Trouble is that was on older Ducato's  whereas mine is same year and size  as the OP. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 26, 2017)

I phoned the garage I use as the owners have a Transit based mh and had the same problem - turned out it was the master on theirs was causing the problem. Awkward to fix as he had to remove the pedal box. Fingers crossed that's the issue with ours. Bob.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 26, 2017)

I had a problem with my clutch up on the Scottisch highlands. I just put the toe of my foot under the pedal and drew it up. It worked okay for quite a while. When I got into Inverness I had it checked out and they said I needed a new slave cylinder, which they fitted immediately. Another cause for the clutch to go like that is that there is a wishbone connection from the gear box to the clutch pedal, the pin can come free, that is when you get the problem of using your clutch. They just bolted on a small metal piece to stop the pin coming out and to date it work perfectly.


----------



## bobj808 (Feb 6, 2018)

Well a small update - I finally found a commercial garage near me (I'm newish to motor homing ) that has ramps and pits suitable for HGV tractor units so mh no problem. The mechanic I spoke to was more in favour of faulty master cylinder as it was not using fluid. Got it in and new master fitted and seems ok although I've only done a few miles. Gears easily selected and pedal springing back up of it's own accord. The mechanic done a lengthy test and happy it is ok. Bill came to £182 which I was happy enough about. Hopefully it is cured - time will tell. If not g/box has to come out to renew the slave. Bob.


----------



## bobj808 (Apr 13, 2018)

Another update. Pedal decided to return to floor again despite new master. Garage says leak from slave is now noticeable which it wasn't earlier. New slave and clutch being fitted for £560 which I think is pretty reasonable as Fiat main dealer is around £1000. That'll be a whole brand new system installed so hopefully do for a while. Bob.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 13, 2018)

Get the g/box over fill kit as they give in due to not having higher oil level,and the boxes are hard to get that is of course if yours is the older model.


----------



## bobj808 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, no it is a 2009 Ducato, unfortunately slave is inside the box. I read the other post about the Perthshire owner having serious g/box issues - real shame. Bob.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Apr 28, 2018)

*My clutch Peugeot 2005 Autoquest 400*

Reading through this thread and thought that I would post my experience.
Our clutch pedal was fairly high for quite a while, however there seemed to be no lack of traction and the van performed well.
However in my trawl around the forums I noticed a number of posts that took my notice concerning the lifetime of clutches on motorhomes, they seemed to indicate a high level of failure near 40,000 miles. The reason for this was stated that a motorhome pulls a lot more weight than a normal empty van in its daily use. I was intrigued. 
I took my van to our local garage, Steve Mott in Braintree and asked them to check it out, mainly for my own piece of mind, we have towed a car for at least half of the time that we have owned the van. Their mechanic phoned me later and said that there does not seem to be a problem but agreed with me that the peddle was pretty high. I got a quote of 600 pounds anyway to change it which I thought was extremely good, so, as we use the van a lot in the Summer months, opted for them to do it.
They rang me during the change to confirm that I had made the right decision and indeed the clutch, in his words, were a,"Fag paper from the rivets," and indeed would have failed very soon. 
I was well pleased with this outcome and its another reason why these forums are indeed a real godsend. total cost £633 which is also pleasing considering the time and cost of a clutch packing up whist out and about especially if abroad.


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 28, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> Another update. Pedal decided to return to floor again despite new master. Garage says leak from slave is now noticeable which it wasn't earlier. New slave and clutch being fitted for £560 which I think is pretty reasonable as Fiat main dealer is around £1000. That'll be a whole brand new system installed so hopefully do for a while. Bob.



Unfortunately for you it would seem I was right. But if you got a new slave and clutch fitted for £560 I think you did very well. Name those that did the work for that price, I am sure others would use them.


----------



## bobj808 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi RCA Commercials in West Lothian, Scotland. I had the mh in at the Chausson Dealer in West Lothian for a small body repair and they recommended them. RCA collected the mh from there and took it to their premises where I ultimately collected it. Got a full service and MOT while I was at it. Really nice people to deal with and will certainly get my annual services done there. Bob


----------

